# La mia unghietta santa



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

Visto che quella kreti di Eliade sottovaluta il dramma della mia unghia schiacciata tra la porta e lo stipite con tutte le mie sifule forze, ho deciso di darvi un aggiornamento perchè se ne sente assolutamente il bisogno.
Da quando l'orrido schiaccio è avvenuto non ho più guardato l'unghietta santa perchè mi impressiono.
Quindi ci ho messo una specie di dito cappuccio.
Occhio non vede cuore non duole.
E poi quando faccio  il dito a Mattia si vede benissimo il medio tutto bianco svettante.
Poco fa ho deciso di decappucciarlo e affrontare l'orrida e raccapricciante realtà.
Prima di tutto mi sono preparata un caffè vero napulè per sostenermi.
Poi mi sono caricata la sigaretta elettronica con un liquido da me prodotto chiamato Principessa.
Poi ho chiamato i gatti a raccolta.
Poi ho acceso la macchinetta, tirato fuori la tazza, lo zucchero. Il latte.
Il caffè è uscito e l'ho versato.
Ho preso un respiro e...e.....
Ho tolto il cappuccio. 
E non ho visto niente.
Avevo gli occhi chiusi

Vi giuro. Non ce la facevo. Poi però ho detto. _Sii Tebe._ 
Allora ho semi aperto un occhietto. Poi sempre di più.

Non è tutta nera!!!

:festa:

C'è solo un cerchio nero e rosso vicino all'attaccatura grande come un pearcing piccolo a palla per intenderci.
Fa schifo, ma non è vomitoso.

Non mi cade l'unghia! Non mi cade l'unghia!
Tiè


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Aprile 2013)

meno male, va.
Quindi, per il bollito, hai poi deciso?


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





























Tranquilla che si stacca lo stesso.

































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8060 ha detto:
			
		

> meno male, va.
> Quindi, per il bollito, *hai poi deciso?*


Vuoi che ti renda un mappazzone informe?
E' inutile che mi prediate per il culo, tanto ho già messo in conto che stasera torna a casa e.
-Allora hai deciso quando invitare i miei? Se aspettiamo te campacavallo!-

:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

Eliade;bt8061 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E io dico di no.
Non si stacca. Ho l' unghia facocera.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Aprile 2013)

sei pregata mettere foto del dito medio in estensione per valutazione del probabile distaccamento.


----------



## Tebe (12 Aprile 2013)

:blank:


----------



## Eliade (12 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8064 ha detto:
			
		

> sei pregata mettere foto del dito medio in estensione per valutazione del probabile distaccamento.


Mi sembra anche giusto!!!
Forza tebe, non essere timida! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (13 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8064 ha detto:
			
		

> sei pregata mettere foto del dito medio in estensione per valutazione del probabile distaccamento.


quoto


----------

